# Growth with unneutered males



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

From what I have read here on GRF the biggest change from a male that is neutered early is the stockiness and possibly the width of the head. I haven't read anything about the dog being shorter.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer is 18 months and still intact. He has the BIGGEST head ever! lol - Couldn't be more handsome/cuter!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I though both my dog Finn was going to be too small, but he continued to grow well into into his first year. Finn is now nice substantial 72 lb dog, but he was a small guy at 7 months- I think he was only about 52 lbs. It varies so much when they stop. I think 2/3 of Ozzy's growing is done now. People say early neutering can lead to a weedy look- tall, thin chest, not as nice a head. I have not found that to be true in my experience, though.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I just read the Rhonda Hovan article about spaying/neutering and somewhat answered my own question. She says neutering before sexual maturity might make a male grower taller than "their natural genetic potential" and cause them to be more lanky in appearance. She says shorter dogs live longer. 

Ozzy is about 51 - 52 pounds but he's still pretty narrow looking and I suspect he'll be filling out a lot. He dad was 70 pounds and a very FIT 70 pounds. 

It doesn't really matter what size he ends up, I'm just curious!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

52 pounds at 7 months doesn't sound small to me. He still has quite a few months more to grow. No worries! On the other hand, my 15 month old pup has been 58 lbs since he turned a year. Pretty sure he is done growing.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My Cooper is almost 5 month old now and 44 Lbs. Male Goldens are suposed to have a height of 24" and are suposed to be around 75 Lbs. My Bogie is right on the the money. We will see where Cooper will end up at.
He looks more stalky then my Bogie. My Bogart was always a skinny Butt Boy and only filled out at 3 years old. He was a late bloomer.
People for the longest time thought he was a puppy. He looked like one and acted like one too.


----------



## Sokokomo (Aug 15, 2011)

I keep thinking Leo is small for his age, 6.5 months but only 49lbs. He seems to have got a little stockier the past few weeks since his op, but still I was expecting a bigger dog by now! Not saying they won't get there - maybe you're right about the neutering (Leo's also un-neutered)..we might have the slower maturing ones.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

We aren't planning on neutering our boy until at least 22 months. The following was forwarded to me from our breeder:

Companions for Independence (CCI) and several veterinary teaching hospitals did research to understand spay/neuter impacts and determine if early spay and neutering (less than 6 months) would yield results at least as good as waiting until the animals were traditionally spayed/neutered at 12-17 months of age. CCI assigned half the pups in a number of litters to be spayed/neutered early while the remaining pups in these litters were spayed/neutered at 12- 17 months. The early-age spayed females were significantly more dog aggressive than the traditional-age spayed females and had an increase in Urinary incontinence compared to the traditional-age spayed females. The early-age neutered males were more fearful than the traditional-age neutered males. Additionally, there was a significantly higher failure rate in dogs ability to complete the CCI program among early-age spay/neuter dogs This research has been repeated in various teaching hospitals with the same results: Early spaying and neutering has been proven to produce an increased incidence of health problems such as urinary incontinence, osteosarcoma, hemangiosarcoma, obesity, and orthopedic problems as well as behavioral problems such as environmental fear and inter-dog aggression.

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/ccah/local-assets/pdfs/UnderstandingCancerinGoldenRetrievers2.pdf

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks all. We are planning on having him neutered about 18 - 24 months as long as no behavioral issue arises before then to compel us to do it earlier.

It will be interesting to see where all our pooches end up size-wise. Ozzy was the biggest in his litter but we now know how food obsessed he is and I suspect it was partially due to how much he was able to eat then. The breeder told us his favorite activities were eating and sleeping and that has held true!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

52 lbs. at 7 months doesn't sound small to me. My guy weighed 54 lbs. at 7.5 months and now at 2.5 yrs. he's 69-70 lbs. He was neutered at 1 yr. and weighed 68 lbs. on neuter day. 

You boy still has a lot of time and growing to do.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. My boy is 17 months (almost) and weighs in at 61lbs. His parents are both within the standard. He continues to fill out and mature-- even comparing this month's photos with last month's photos. Some littermates are much taller and a little heavier, one in particular I think is so vastly different because he was neutered at 5 months.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

Trooper wasn't neutered until he was 4yrs old and full grown (we had some reasons for this, which is a discussion for another day). He reached his peak height around 2yrs old, and filled out at 3yrs old, so in total, it took him 3yrs to reach his full potential. 

Trooper is now 28" tall, and 85lbs.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Our Moose is 7.5 months old and currently 78 lbs. He was the largest pup at birth, a wooping 20 ozs. He is not neutered yet and we plan to wait until he is done growing especially since he is going to be a big boy we don't want to add the possibility of increased height and health risks due to an early neuter. 

FYI: He is a very lean boy and parents were on the large size: Dad 95 lbs, Mom 65 lbs.


----------



## goldenagain (Jul 19, 2011)

Dewey will be 7 months on the 13th. He now weighs 64.1 pounds, he is not neutered yet. His dad is 90 pounds and his mom is 60 pounds. He isn't marking and shows no aggression although he is starting to hump pillows and when you take them away he tries with me. Once I settle him down he stops. Still trying to figure out when. This is him during our October snowstorm.....


----------

